# 12-inch Double Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw



## PEERLESS (Mar 3, 2012)

I am renovating an older home in Baltimore, and there is a ton of moldings of all types and I am researching for the purchase of the subject saw. I am studying to determine the parameters I need to consider. I need to be able to compare cost vs performance. Performance of the machine, I guess I should say accuracy is my biggest concern. This saw will be getting a lot of work. Any ideas would be appreciated. 
:help::help:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

You will get all kinds of different opinions here is mine. After 30 plus years Makita is my saw hands done. We have use different brands though they are good saws.Makita has proved itself to us we've used them from framing houses to trim work like you are doing and when I say we (i have had some helpers that are rough on tools).If I had a second choice it would be Dewalt.When you finally buy one just remember the old saying you get what you pay for.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a 10" Makita and think it is great. For me a 12" would be overkill.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

New Makita 1216L - awesome
or new De Walt 780
both are genuine article, very durable and as accurate as it gets.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Peerless, I know you asked about 12" saws, but I've got a big AMEN on those that mentioned Makita Saws. I have a Makita LS1013 Sliding Compound Miter Saw. I could not be more pleased with a saw of this function. I've used numerous brands of SCMS's and can tell you that none of them compare. I looked at everything including handle cantilever, footprint, ease of adjustability, bevel capabilities, ease of relocation, etc. I even looked-at the 12" Makita and there was very little difference in them, but I am glad I made this decision. It is very easy to make all types of cuts on it, and I have numerous Makita-made accessory parts that enhance it even further! It is also a very comfortable saw to operate. I no longer need a radial arm saw and I even have 4- locations in my shop where workbenches have hole patterns to support this saw. I have noticed its dust collection bag is very effective, and the dust that doesn't get caught in the bag is easily reached with minimal effort. I have right and left handed workers in my shop and everyone prefers this saw to any others (there are some saws out there that are decidedly right handed or left handed). You do not want your workers to be using something that is an uncomfortable fit - this compromises safety! BE SMART & BE SAFE!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I have and love the Bosch Glide 12" "hinged slider" BUT, if you're talking price/performance based solely upon cutting molding you can save a lot of money (and certainly accuracy / $-spent) buying a non-slider. 

No matter how good it is, a slider is going to add cost and some small amount of wiggle to the blade that wouldn't be there if the same unit were a double-bevel chop saw only.

It'd take pretty huge molding to require the depth of cut a slide provides.

Jim


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you need real accuracy you may also want to install saw stiffener washers on the blade. Even Forrest recommends using them and their blades are supposed to be the best.
I was having trouble once trying to get picture frame corners fit tight using a 10" Makita chop saw. The blade stiffeners solved the problem.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd figure the capacities of intended work to be done and base the size of the saw as a starting point.

I've used the Makita 1013 (10" dc slider), DeWalt 716 (12" dc miter) and Festool Kapex(10" dc slider) as primary trim saws (use a couple more DeWalts for "rough" work)

The DeWalt handled all that the other two can except width of cut, mostly need width of cut for stairs, shelving and the like. No "dado" either with non slider.

The Makita was the old one and has served well but does not have the verticle cut capacity of the DeWalt, nor does the Kapex. Verticle cut of the Dewalt is very handy if taller baseboards and larger crowns(nested cuts) are needed. There can be, however, more inherent runout with a 12" blade. 

I've recently sold the Makita and DeWalt to "offset" the Kapex. Features, accuracy, dust control and compactness in size and weight helped with the decision. I earn with it so buying for hobby or one time house reno might not merit consideration for budget. Need to bevel cut 1 x 6 whereas the Dewalt does miter cut of same. I expect this one to be the last I'll need. 

Any bevel cut is much "nicer" to do with a slider compared to the plunge action of the DeWalt.

Accuracy for 99.9% of all trim jobs I've encountered is just fine with any of these saws. Verify the set of any new saw, make adjustments if needed and maintain the set over the life of the machine. Dead nut accuracy of the machine doesn't come into play very much when working trim on houses, that square cut just gives you a reference to show how outta square the house is. 

Decent blades came with Makita (tenyru) and Kapex.... the stock Dewalt blade was adequate enough to suffice until better found.

Bosch, Milwaukee, Hitachi etc. all appear to be fine saws but have not had the occasion to use. 

A 12" dc slider would certainly cover all of the above and if I had to pick just one saw it would probably be one of this size and that Bosch glider would be one that I'd look at real close.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have had 2 Craftsman (7 1/2" & 10") also 2 Dewalts one sliding and one non sliding, have sold them all when I bought Hitachi 12"sliding double compound.... I like this saw the best of all with the Dewalt coming in 2nd....I bought the Hitachi my 2nd choice when I was looking for a new saw)when after driving 60 miles to buy a Makita that was supposed to be held for me and was sold by one of the other salesman in the store , if the Makita had been available maybe I would say it is the best so far ....


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Amen to chuck on stiffners on a 12" Its why I use a HITACHI 8 1/2" for trimming and fooey on you makita guys lol
Seriously if your wanting fine accurate cuts throw away anything thin kerf get a blade with heft!!!! let blade come up to speed before cutting if using slide feed saw INTO not down and OUT
years back dewalt truck came to job site I told dewalt rep that his 12" was too big for accurate cuts I loved my Hitachi so of course the suit challenged me 

After cutting miter and applying a straitedge to cut the dewalt showed light and my hitachi didn't Of course with 5 bucks on the line I didn't tell him to get his saw up to speed first He did the quick chop LOL


----------



## luckydad (Jan 16, 2012)

Peerless,

All the saws mentioned are excellent saws. For me, I do not like the smaller table/bed sizes of most current saws. Having a nice big table for wider boards to sit on provides me with more support and accuracy. I went with Rigid. So far I am very pleased with cut capacity, accuracy and capability. I am not a real big fan of how the laser works but it is easy to adjust and after a couple cuts I was use to it and it does exactly what I need. Some of this was changing from what I had used for years. Lastly, I think people shy away from this saw because of the size of the saw, frankly that is why I bought it and it really isn't that heavy. The price and warranty also make the saw very attractive.


----------

